# Why is apache subdomain not working?

## audiodef

I don't get what I'm missing. 

Trying to set up a subdomain on my VPS. 

http://audiodef.com works. Trying to set up radio.audiodef.com. I keep getting server not found. I get no apache errors about this when I restart. 

EDIT:

 :Embarassed: 

The problem had nothing to do with my config file. I had another file that needed to be changed from <VirtualHost domain.com:80> to <VirtualHost *:80>. 

Thanks, VinzC, though.   :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

You could try adding the ServerAlias directive with

```
ServerAlias radio.audiodef.com audiodef.com
```

I always put ServerName and ServerAlias directives even when they're the same (i.e. only one value).

----------

